# Cross grain



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there a way to prevent tear out when routing across the grain. I am doing dados on the ends of some poplar and it is across the grain. Thus far a lot of tear out. Also the wood being routed is only a distance of one inch. What is the best way to move it across the blade. I have narrowed the fence on my router table as much as I dare, but it still isn't narrow enough. Maybe some sort of auxilliary fence? I'm new to routing and appreciate all of your help.
Gary


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Are you using a back up block behind the poplar. I believe this prevents tear out.


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

James I was not and hearing it makes me wonder why I didn't think about it. Thanks so much, I'll give it a try tomorrow.
Gary


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Holding a piece that small in a screw clamp will give you more contact with the fence and save your fingers from potential damage.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Clamp a false fence in place to narrow the gap.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Gary,

If you are doing all four edges of a panel you can do the cross grain cuts first. Then when you do the long grain cuts the damaged areas will be removed. If you are only doing cross grain cuts that will not be followed up by long grain cuts, then a backer is the best answer. It's also possible to make most of the cross grain cut without doing the ends and then carefully climb cut these end areas. This last method isn't recommended unless you find that it's the only way. Then do multiple very shallow cuts until the correct depth is reached.

Charley


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Another technique I have used for dados, rabbets, and tenons that go across grain is the piece I am working on I will leave a little wide. After I completed the crosscut, I will rip the piece down to size, typically taking out all the tear out. This isn't optimal in every case, but works well when it can be done.


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

My thanks to everyone for your suggestions. Still learning to use the router and you have all been a great help.
Gary


----------

